# JEDDAH | Sumo Towers | 322m | 1056ft | 70 fl | 293m | 961ft | 62 fl | U/C



## Rody69 (Jun 27, 2007)

I really like this render:


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

the new render reminds me a bit of the emirates towers


----------



## Rody69 (Jun 27, 2007)

JEDDAH | Lamar Towers | 322m | 1056ft | 65 fl | 293m | 961ft | 59 fl | U/C

where did who ever wrote this get the information??!!!



Rody69 said:


> an article from the project consultant (Saudi Diyar) :
> 
> Currently under construction, this exclusive mixed use development is situated on a 33,000 sqm plot along the North Cornice area in Jeddah, Saudi Arabia. The project provides approximately 420,000 sqm built-up area divided into 500 high-end residential condominiums, 30,000 sqm commercial offices and a 30,000 sqm 5-star hotel. The two residential towers rise to *72 storeys* and *62 storeys* with the former tower reaching *350m.* The project incorporates a podium comprising 3 levels of retail and 10 levels of office space that connect the 2 tower forms at the lower levels. The project also includes a fitness center, spa and guest reception areas for residents’ use.
> 
> ...


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Rody69 said:


> JEDDAH | Lamar Towers | 322m | 1056ft | 65 fl | 293m | 961ft | 59 fl | U/C
> 
> where did who ever wrote this get the information??!!!


i'll link you in the change title thread and in a day or two it will be changed, just give them the time


----------



## Naif Saudi (Mar 21, 2011)

*Saturday morning

May 7*





















:nuts:


----------



## Naif Saudi (Mar 21, 2011)

*Update on Thursday, May 19


















*


----------



## MARIVS IMPERATOR (Oct 16, 2010)

I salute the progress made by this country!


----------



## Naif Saudi (Mar 21, 2011)

MARIVS IMPERATOR said:


> I salute the progress made by this country!



*Thank you for your reply beautiful

Indeed, Saudi Arabia is witnessing significant progress in all fields:nuts::banana:*


----------



## Pfeuffer (Sep 9, 2009)

Naif Saudi said:


> *Thank you for your reply beautiful
> 
> Indeed, Saudi Arabia is witnessing significant progress in all fields:nuts::banana:*


as long as women dont get same rights as men I wouldnt call your country
successfull.


----------



## Naif Saudi (Mar 21, 2011)

turkazerbaycan said:


> a good project but don't forget construction of tower isn't equal with country progress
> 
> and a other question why Iran Fars ethnics people don't love Arabian Golf countries?
> because i see Iran's Farses say VAHSHI (very bad vocabulary) to my ARABIAN broders ?




*I agree with you

I think that Iran wants to dominate the Gulf states because it is rich in

And also there was a difference between religious sects in Iran indicated by the Gulf

But what is certain that Iran tried to intervene and the laying of the problems and tribulations within the Gulf States hno:

Saudi Arabia is a very peaceful and has excellent relations with all countries of the world

I hope that I managed to reply to your question*


----------



## Naif Saudi (Mar 21, 2011)

Pfeuffer said:


> as long as women dont get same rights as men I wouldnt call your country
> successfull.



*Thank you very much*


----------



## gentlemuscleman (Dec 7, 2010)

nice spertall builing and good progress for the country.you need more progress in your infrastructures like more tallest building like dubai and good drainage system so that during times of rain no people died in the flash flood.but the rest is good.


----------



## gentlemuscleman (Dec 7, 2010)

iran is trying to expand its territory in the arabian peninsula,they are convertin sunnis into shiites,they are trying influence the palestinian govt and syria all the way to bahrain,qatar,dubai,oman,yemen all the way down to africa.if you dont deal with them its a big big problem in the future.they are incroching in your doorsteps.


----------



## DJaCoNdA (Jun 13, 2009)

:lol: Please stop with the lies!


----------



## Rody69 (Jun 27, 2007)

^^ the guy didn't say anything but the truth!!the full truth,and nothing but the truth..
I lived my life close to what he's saying so I really..really...really know what he is talking about :lol:


----------



## Mesch (Mar 26, 2008)

someone should actually "moderate" this page. this isn't a political thread. kthxbai.


----------



## Naif Saudi (Mar 21, 2011)

Mesch said:


> someone should actually "moderate" this page. this isn't a political thread. kthxbai.



*I agree with you

Please stay away from politics*


----------



## GulfArabia (Feb 15, 2009)

_gentlemuscleman_ said the truth about the crazy country called "iran" , but this is not the place for it.

this is an old pic with a new angle


----------



## Rody69 (Jun 27, 2007)

clearly it's old,they're working now on the tenth floor..
the progress speed is 3 floors/month,which is good for such project ( 2 super tall towers and a 12 floors podium)


----------



## tallander (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks for the information. I think this will be quite useful for me.


----------



## DAMIMAHOM (Jul 6, 2010)

DAMAC said:


>


-



-


----------



## Naif Saudi (Mar 21, 2011)

*DAMAC

Thank you very much for the update*


----------



## Naif Saudi (Mar 21, 2011)

*This update by me

Today in the morning June 13



work Site

*


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

looks good


----------



## Naif Saudi (Mar 21, 2011)

KillerZavatar said:


> looks good


*
Thank you for your feedback values*


----------



## IngMarco (May 10, 2010)

Core is in jumping process as I see, very nice!


----------



## Nimaa (Jun 1, 2011)

Naif Saudi said:


> *I agree with you
> 
> I think that Iran wants to dominate the Gulf states because it is rich in
> 
> ...


let me see if I understand this load of nonesense.
KSA invades a country that is 75 percent shia muslim because they are asking for their god given rights (shias in Bahrain cannot join the army or hold positions in the government) and then blames Iran for Interfering in the Persian Gulf? And last time I checked Bin Laden was a Saudi. Most 9/11 hijackers were Saudis. Al Quida is mainly a Saudi organization. Most foreign fighters in Afghanistan come from Saudi Arabia. 100 percent of the citizens in the country belong to one single religion, yes 100%. Women can't even drive etc... The country has one of the highest military spendings on the planet and likes to invade countries with pop's of less than one million lol
peaceful country indeed.

I suggest you don't throw up all over the internet kid. Stick to taking pics of buildings, this stuff is way over your head.


----------



## jh1 (Jun 22, 2008)

^^ you lost me at "invades" .. :nuts:
let's stick to the topic .


----------



## jh1 (Jun 22, 2008)

Naif, great update ... thanks


----------



## EMG76 (Dec 22, 2010)

Great post Naif.. Thanks dear and keep it coming... Long live Saudi Arabia and all peaceful countries...


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

i like the fact that both towers are over 300m and supertalls.


----------



## Skyline95 (Jun 17, 2011)

Shape and height of the towers are perfect! :cheers:


----------



## Mesch (Mar 26, 2008)

nice updates Naif. Keep it up.


----------



## Naif Saudi (Mar 21, 2011)

*Thank you for your feedback values*


----------



## patrykus (May 14, 2008)

by Rody69


----------



## Naif Saudi (Mar 21, 2011)

*^^^^^^^^

Thank you very much for all these updates*


----------



## Naif Saudi (Mar 21, 2011)

*Today July 19







































*


----------



## DAMAC (Jun 18, 2009)

alaa20508 said:


> اعزائي الاعضاء
> 
> بعد انتظار دام 3 اشهر
> لآخر تحديث رسمي لمشروع ابراج لمار
> ...





alaa20508 said:


> some pictures
> 
> 
> 
> ...





alaa20508 said:


> 2-7-2011 by Alaa20508, on Flickr





alaa20508 said:


> june_3 by Alaa20508, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_ _ _ _ _


----------



## xJamaax (Apr 4, 2010)

Saudi guy said:


> see my last update 21 Aug 2007 these is the sales center!
> 
> the Model


Great!Like the twins.


----------



## Dirty new yorker (Jun 4, 2011)

^^ except a 49 meter deference not 3 meter or whatever the twins were.


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

Hopefully it will look at the bright side guys its a 72 floor tower's that's got to be some thing now jeddah need to be filled with this u/c towers


----------



## Naif Saudi (Mar 21, 2011)

:nuts: In the back On the left


----------



## Ahmad Rashid Ahmad (Oct 4, 2008)

Nice pics...kay:


Hopefully, it will speed up...


----------



## patrykus (May 14, 2008)

by Naif Saudi


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

Amazing! Jeddah growing skyline is going to be shocking


----------



## Ahmad Rashid Ahmad (Oct 4, 2008)

Nice updates...kay:


Going well!


----------



## patrykus (May 14, 2008)

by abu-alwaleed


----------



## patrykus (May 14, 2008)

by Sultan Zaki:


----------



## Naif Saudi (Mar 21, 2011)

^^

Nice pictures


----------



## patrykus (May 14, 2008)

by abu-alwaleed:


----------



## patrykus (May 14, 2008)

by abu-alwaleed:


----------



## Naif Saudi (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

Which tower was on hold this or Rafal tower?


----------



## Naif Saudi (Mar 21, 2011)

^^

Welcome back

Lamar Towers


----------



## DAMAC (Jun 18, 2009)

messi al3mead said:


>


working on the 21 floor


----------



## Naif Saudi (Mar 21, 2011)

Nice update


----------



## Naif Saudi (Mar 21, 2011)

:eek2:


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

^^ geee so cool
:droll:
:master:


----------



## DAMAC (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## Naif Saudi (Mar 21, 2011)

*By the new professional my camera 

8/9*


----------



## K.S.A (May 19, 2010)

*01/10/2014 ... by alsaif2012*


----------



## Blue Flame (Jul 29, 2009)

^^
Do I spy a bit of test cladding behind the crane in the second picture above?


----------



## Abdullah-atta (Dec 4, 2012)

29.10.2014


----------



## ibib (May 5, 2009)

From Saudi Forum



alsaif2012 said:


> 03/11/2014


----------



## K.S.A (May 19, 2010)

*21 November*


----------



## K.S.A (May 19, 2010)

ibib said:


> #Jeddah by zahi., on Flickr
> #jeddah by nermeenwm, on Flickr


... :cheers:


----------



## Abdullah-atta (Dec 4, 2012)

3.12.2014


----------



## alsaif2012 (Apr 1, 2013)

21/12/2014


----------



## Abdullah-atta (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## Abdullah-atta (Dec 4, 2012)

9.2.2014


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

These are looking quite sleek even without glass.


----------



## Abdullah-atta (Dec 4, 2012)

9.3.2015


----------



## Abdullah-atta (Dec 4, 2012)

20.4.2015


----------



## FutureEngineer_98 (Apr 20, 2015)

Wow this building is huge! mashallah


----------



## Abdullah-atta (Dec 4, 2012)

25.5.2015


----------



## Abdullah-atta (Dec 4, 2012)

20.8.2015

680 days to finish this project hno:


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

^^ at least its back U/C these towers are great addition to Jeddahs growing skyline


----------



## Abdullah-atta (Dec 4, 2012)

10.9.2015


----------



## lady gaga (Jun 22, 2011)

When this is finished its gonna make jeddahs skyline


----------



## Abdullah-atta (Dec 4, 2012)

4.10.2015


----------



## alsaif2012 (Apr 1, 2013)

13/10/2015

http://www.up-00.com/

http://www.up-00.com/

http://www.up-00.com/

http://www.up-00.com/

http://www.up-00.com/

http://www.up-00.com/

http://www.up-00.com/

http://www.up-00.com/

http://www.up-00.com/

http://www.up-00.com/

http://www.up-00.com/

http://www.up-00.com/

http://www.up-00.com/


----------



## Abdullah-atta (Dec 4, 2012)

25.10.2015


----------



## Abdullah-atta (Dec 4, 2012)

30.11.2015


----------



## alsaif2012 (Apr 1, 2013)

07/12/2015


----------



## kalim shekh (Sep 24, 2015)

I think that work is stop in this tower from many month ago


----------



## alsaif2012 (Apr 1, 2013)

11/01/2016


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Back on track, still slow though. Hope they can speed up with time again


----------



## Abdullah-atta (Dec 4, 2012)

8.3.2016


----------



## ()_T (Feb 28, 2009)

What's the latest here?


----------



## surfnasi (Nov 7, 2010)

good looking project


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

can we have an update? is this on hold again?


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

File:Lamar towers.jpg - Wikimedia Commons







commons.wikimedia.org


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

^ Note that this pic is from 2 years ago...


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

A Chicagoan said:


> ^ Note that this pic is from 2 years ago...


oh....


Jeddah's not gettin' a supertall anytime soon


----------



## kalim shekh (Sep 24, 2015)

*Sumou Holding acquires Jeddah’s Lamar Towers Project*
The acquisition aims to protect the project’s rights and obligations, including rights of units’ buyers and completion of the project’s development works and facilities








Jeddah, Saudi Arabia.
Getty Images
By Staff Writer, Mubasher
Riyadh – Sumou Holding Company has acquired Lamar Towers Project in Jeddah city after receiving a go-ahead from the Off-Plan Sales or Rent Programme (WAFI).

The acquisition aims to protect the project’s rights and obligations, including rights of units’ buyers and completion of the project’s development works and facilities, according to an official statement.
Noteworthy to mention, Sumou Holding owns 92.4% of the capital of the Tadawul-listed Sumou Real Estate Company.
WAFI aims to market and sell the real estate unit before or during the development or construction stage, by putting the description of the house plan or a building model in its final form after the completion of the development or construction, and ensure the commitment of the real estate developer to implement according to the model and agreed specifications, according to its website


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

^ obviously this seems cited from a news article, please post the link.


----------



## QueQ (Mar 7, 2021)

Sumou Holding acquires Jeddahs Lamar Towers Project


The acquisition aims to protect the projects rights and obligations, including rights of units buyers and completion of the projects development works and facilities




www.zawya.com


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

Hopefully with this acquisition this can resume construction.

If Jeddah is still bragging how they have the world's tallest building at a total height of 275 meters, it definitely needs at least one other supertall to fill in the height gap


----------



## Faruk... (Mar 25, 2020)

But this tower height is more than 300 metre


----------



## Faruk... (Mar 25, 2020)

*saudiprojects* .. After transferring the ownership of the project #Lamar-Towers for the benefit of His Highness Al-Qabada company; the sale program in the map #Wafi issues a License to sell real estate units with 771 units in the project


----------



## osamah (Oct 28, 2012)

*Official Statement by the new owner, confirming that the project construction will be resumed under new name.

Finally  *​









Asumou – Sumou Holding​


----------



## osamah (Oct 28, 2012)

Recent photos show the site is getting prepared for resuming the works.
The finishing works of the sales office has made big progress & it will be reopened soon.

*Very promising News ...*





































*Photos Credit: Naif Saudi*

​


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

Let the Sumou Towers commence!


----------



## osamah (Oct 28, 2012)

Project Progress *November 2022*

The southern tower start rising


----------



## Cadaeib (Jan 10, 2017)

After all this time Jeddah may finally achieve a supertall 😁


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

Wait they’re called the Sumo Towers?
Like the fat wrestling guys?


----------



## Rskycraper (8 mo ago)

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> Wait they’re called the Sumo Towers?
> Like the fat wrestling guys?


Sumou ( سمو ) in arabic means 
(Highness )


----------



## Faruk... (Mar 25, 2020)

Many workers and new cranes on site


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

Rskycraper said:


> Sumou ( سمو ) in arabic means
> (Highness )


Well then have the thread title renamed then 😂


----------



## Faruk... (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Kyll.Ing. (Nov 26, 2012)

Rskycraper said:


> Sumou ( سمو ) in arabic means
> (Highness )


As in, the word "height", or are they just licking the shoes of someone among the political leadership?


----------



## Faruk... (Mar 25, 2020)

Kyll.Ing. said:


> As in, the word "height", or are they just licking the shoes of someone among the political leadership?


It seems you are very angry with the false promises of Saudi Arabia
because they didn't fulfill them


----------



## Rskycraper (8 mo ago)

Kyll.Ing. said:


> As in, the word "height", or are they just licking the shoes of someone among the political leadership?


Why are talking about politics in this thread ???


----------



## Kyll.Ing. (Nov 26, 2012)

Rskycraper said:


> Why are talking about politics in this thread ???


Call it curiosity. I was wondering whether the project was resumed because conditions have changed to make it feasible again (for instance, if a new evaluation found it to be profitable after all), or if construction just restarted because the developers promised to name it after some government bigwig.


----------

